# Marketing products



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am going to ask about this when I meet with the SBA- hopefully soon. I make an great stone cabinet knobs as well as lovely natural stone jewelry. What I really need is someone to either market my goods to retail outlets or teach me how to do that myself (and since I am very shy this will be a tough teach). Are there folks out there that do marketing of other folks stuff? sis


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...so much information to share.

I think the best starting point is defining who your customer is going to be.

Probably best if you can determine what your profit margins need to be.

Also need to figure out your capabilities, wants and desires are for your product.

For instance, do you want your product to be upscale, or common for everyone? Are these a niche market item, or something that would have mass appeal?

Where would it sell best? Upscale cabinet shops, crafters, restorers/remodelers, mass retailers?

I think figuring out your margins are going to be key. Let's say you are thrilled to sell 100 knobs at retail for $10 each. Would you be as happy to sell the same lot to a cabinet shop for $5 each? Their motivation for selling your product is a good profit margin on a unique product. It is going to be a tough sell if you demand $9 as a wholesale price, when you are selling them online for $10.

If you revd big orders, are you ready to fill them? Do you have the product, time and capital to fill a massive order of 25,000 knobs, if you recvd an order from Lowes, or another mass retailer? Would you be happy with the wholesale price you would get on such a huge order?

As well, as you grow in size, are you prepared for knock-offs and imitators of your product?

Please don't feel threatened by my questions. I am not trying to discourage you, or needle you.

We just need more information on your vision for your product. It will impact how we answer the question.

If you say that you want big margins, limit production and focus on the very high upscale market, I am going to give you a different answer than if you declared you wanted to be in every Lowes, Menards and Home Rip-off store in the nation.

By the way, if you go retail with a corporate giant, you are going to need bar codes on each different product line.

Clove


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I don't do well selling my artwork "face to face" (booth sales) either and the way I managed it most successfully was to team up with someone that could sell. It worked very well ... she did the selling, I sat on a chair in the corner and worked on something. People saw me actually drawing something, my partner did the selling.

In the art world, if you don't sell direct, the only other real option is an art gallery. They usually charge 40% to 60% of the sale price so the rule of thumb is that your listed prices have to be about twice as much as you could charge if you were selling direct. And, you have to agree not to "underprice" them or you won't continue to have a contract.

I think most retail markets have that as a bottom line ... if they buy something to sell, they expect to at least double that price as a selling price. Whether you can market to a retailer or not will depend on if your prices will cover that kind of markup.

If you can do it, think your best option would be to find someone in your area that already does booth sales regularly with products that would compliment yours and join forces. It is often difficult for a one-person booth to keep up with things and it makes the entire project more affordable. You can start out doing some of the non-personal stuff ... taking money, processing credit card sales if they have that option, making sure merchandise doesn't grow legs ... etc. ... and while you are there, you can watch your partner and see how they interact with potential buyers and be learning how to sell. 

Sounds as if there might be a couple of options for "partnerships" ... people selling handmade furniture, for one. I do remember there being a couple of booths at the big fall livestock expos in that area that did have furniture. That might even be someone that would buy from you direct ... for their own items.

Your jewelery might go well with someone selling all natural, exotic beauty products ... or handmade/ decorated clothing. If I were still doing booth shows I'd look at some of the native american/ tourist related shows during the summer months and maybe find someone that did "native american" crafts ... dream catchers, small drums, etc. ... but not jewelery ... if your natural stone jewelery would lend itself to that.

And get a website up with attractive photos! that will be one of your best marketing venues in today's market ...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Cool, thanks for all the info. Worked so well I will ask for more LOL. Lets see, my wholesale price would be 50% of my retail price and yes I would be happy selling 100 knobs for that price. I will also state that it is nice when I get the full amount. With the knobs selling for between 14-22 bucks each they are already in a pretty upscale market. I do have a web site and it does fairly well at selling the stone knobs (could be a better site though and am working on that). I do decently selling my natural stone jewelry at our little farmers market - made 7K this past summer in 15 weeks of Saturdays. DH is a great salesman and does a wonderful job with selling our wares. I guess I am wondering about someone who could go to some smaller (not home depot or lowes yet) with an idea that they could have a display for special orders and then they would either get a consignment of 30% for a special order or they could purchase a bunch in advance at a 50% wholesale price. As far as the jewelry there are a few gift stores I would love to see my stuff in. Already have it at the local mineral museum but would surely like more. The stuff at the museum is consignment which ties up product for possible sale but that is ok with me. I need someone to go to the gift stores, builders, home improvement or lumber stores and set up the sales plans for me. Figured I could pay either outright for the service or a percentage of the sale or some such? Is this possible. We are able to pump out 1000 knobs per week with the equipment and time we currently have. To go beyond that we would need to add an employee and a bit more equipment and considerable more stock. This is possible. Thanks, sis


----------



## Win07_351 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd put up a website and try to market some over the internet as well. The more you can sell yourself, the more percentage of the sale you can keep.

I'd try to stay as a sole proprietorship (without employees). Once you add employees, you make Leviathan your silent partner (with the extra taxes, insurance and general headaches).


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Your jewelry might be too expensive for this idea, but several people here at HT sell at flea markets, farmer's markets, etc. Maybe some of them would be interested in selling your jewelry.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I would think stone knobs would be a nice fit for "log home" manufacturers or resort cabins. You could contact some of the larger contractors in your area and send them some samples.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

It sounds like you are well positioned for growth and profit. 

I think I would target two or three seperate markets.

The first I would target are the tourist shops. Are you close to Yellowstone? Red Lodge?
Did I read that you are near Top of the World, MT?

I would also target the upscale places like Restoration Hardware that carries high end, unique products. There are a slew of those places.

Included in the above category are the log home companies, not only in your area, but the rest of the US and Canada. There has to be one or two 'authority' retailers for log cabin and lodge themes.

I met a guy once that built doors for cabins and log homes. This made up more than 90% of his work. I didn't know that there was enough demand for oversized custom doors that were 1" thick to keep a young man and his helper busy 50 hours a week. And to think he just made the doors for other companies, and did not install them!

I would think that a guy like that would be a wonderful reseller of my product.

I would consider mailing out what I call a 'sell sheet'. This is a one or two sided 8 1/2 x 11 or 11 x 17 full color brochure telling all about your products. Specialty builders, architects, cabinet shops and businesses that do custom work have lots and lots of 3 ring binders of these sell sheets. 

Full color copies on card stock is affordable these days. This is something I would send to a digital print shop, and NOT something I would print at home, most likely. A professional brochure printed on coated stock is going to be the make or break for you on this, and I promise that going the extra mile here is worth it.

This brochure needs to tell all the aspects about your knobs, by the way.

There is also the possibilty of finding a manufacturer's rep, but that is a different post all together.

Clove


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Thank you again for all of the info and advice. Clove I never even thought of or heard of a "sell sheet" type thing. If I am correct you are speaking of something similar to the sheets that furniture makers/sellers have that display the item in color with different finishes or fabrics or the things that auto makers put out that describe and showcase their new cars? I would think that something like that might work for me also. Would I have to go face to face to make this work (my huge dread) or could it be done in a classy way by someone else or by mail? I know that face to face with product to show (for the workmanship issue) and a knowledgeable person as the salesperson would make a difference but I would have to get pretty drunk or drugged to do that and then I would not make a good impression. It is possible that DH would be willing to do something like that within a few hundred miles of home???? So many questions and so little knowledge on my side. I know that most businesses fail due to poor management and I dont want my little star to be one of them so the advice is greatly appreciated! sis


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am thinking that one thing I need is some professional photographs of the various knobs on cabinets and off. I will contact some local photographers after the first of the year and see what I can set up---take a couple of bids maybe even. sis


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Yes, the sell sheets are just like what many of the furniture companies use, especially the custom manufacturers.

If you googled 'architectural lighting' or architectural hardware, you will find companies that make those products. You might call and ask them for a sell sheet. 

Of course, they might not refer to that printed peice as a sell sheet.

You might look at these as being a single printed sheet than an entire catalog.

A sell sheet often has all the specs about the product: "Stems available in brass, nickel plate, stainless steel, and chrome plated." "Cabinet stems measure 1" long. Custom lengths available." "Real natural stone" "Hand selected from Montana river rock" "Color variations in the stone are natural." "For custom orders, we can select matched colors for each cabinet set." "Knobs available in 1, 2, 3, 4 inch diameters, and will vary in size by 1/4".

Basically, it is all the information, without pricing, that I would need to spec out or sell a job if I were selling cabinets.

Architects, custom manufacturers have hoards of these in 3 ring binders, sitting on the shelf for use.

These will be mailed in 9x12 envelopes.

Personally, I would ditch the pro photographer unless you have one that will work relatively inexpensively. A good digital camera on a tripod with decent lighting will work well enough.

Where I would spend my money is with a graphic designer. Expect to pay $25-35 an hour. While others will wildly disagree with me, I *only* hire designers that use Mac, and either have formal training or years of work experience. I would expect your job to cost $200-$300 at most, but not more than that. Lots of people out there that think their time is worth $100 an hour, and unless you are doing work for corporate America, it isn't. After being in the print industry for 15 years, I have learned that anyone with a $299 computer from Walmart thinks they are a graphic designer. The truth is that you need to find someone that can design, layout and make ready for a printer. 99.99% of those designers are Mac based.

I can hook you up with a good designer if you need that *knows* design and printer specs, and will not rip you off.

I would also consider having this designed and ready for professional color copies, and a good designer will give you a file for printing these yourself, if you decide to buy a higher end printer for your office. This would allow you to print 10 sell sheets at a time, if needed.

I would also create a sheet for your jewelry, especially if you have a line of stock items that are ready to ship.

Clove


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Clove , hook up with decent designer would be welcomed. sis


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Sis,

One thing to keep in mind is, no matter what the business is, the business is sales. The best product in the world will not make a business successful.

A book I have recommended here before is Jump Start your Business Brain by Doug Hall. You can pick up a new copy for less than $10 including shipping. The basis of this book is to help you:

Define Overt Benefit (What's in it for the customer)
Establish "Real Reason to Believe" (Make your marketing literature believable)
 Create a Dramatic Difference (Why is your product the best product?)

The book is an easy read and easy to implement the ideas. I can't tell you how many times I have reread this book. It really gets you to focus on doing what is required to make your business successful.

Rich


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

With a "sell sheet" and samples you might first see if the bigger cities in Montana have a "home show". They are usually held in the spring and designed around furnishings for the home, prefab type homes, log cabin kits, etc. 

It may not be a good time to actually do any serious sales, depending on how busy they are and things like that, but you should be able to find some small companies that handle custom furniture, built in cabinets, etc., for followup.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Montana does have a home show that specializes in montana made products in great falls in the spring. the price for a spot is very expensive and I am checking into the possibility of a discount or something for new small businesses. This would be perfect as it is a builders show. sis


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

sisterpine said:


> Montana does have a home show that specializes in montana made products in great falls in the spring. the price for a spot is very expensive and I am checking into the possibility of a discount or something for new small businesses. This would be perfect as it is a builders show. sis


It gripes me that these shows charge an arm and a leg for booth space. An upscale electrician can make up his expenses by selling one $8,000 job, while the rest of us small product folks get shut out. 

You would think that the show promoters would section an area off for knob manufacturers, wall paper sellers, paint stores, florists, mural painters, and the like for alot less money than what they charge the big contractors.

Okay...off my high horse.

Clove


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Some of the "expensive" shows will let small vendors share a booth ... or if not actually "share" I've known several small vendors get together and do a time-limited partnership. I used to do that with my artwork at the N.I.L.E. show in Billings in the fall and did it for a couple of Colorado shows as well. 

The products didn't compete and were, in fact, complimentary. Each one of the "partners" had one table and it worked quite well.


----------

